# Midland Atlas



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Hello everyone, 
I am interested in what sportsman would like to see in a Book such as Midland Atlas is making. What would be useful to you as outdoors people.
Would ground cover (crop land, natural grass land, wet land, etc.) be useful, Snowmobile trails, hiking trails, etc. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Tim Treib
Sales and Marketing Director
Midland Atlas Co. LLC.
[email protected]


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Tim,
I personally would like to see something with wetlands on them because I hunt waterfowl. I have worked with the National wetlands inventory coverages in GIS and I think they would integrate into your maps and would be a valueable resource. Check your Private Messages.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wetlands would be nice.

Federal Waterfowl Production Areas would be good.

PLOTS and State Public Land....but they change from year to year.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

There will already be PLOTS in the book the State has granted us permission to put that in there. We are currently working with DU and there GREAT GIS people to make the land cover happen. Would there be any other things anybody can think of to make our product better?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The items listed above, with gps coordinates of them. How about prarie dog towns?


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am having troubles finding acurate maps of these. If anyone knows of ones let me know.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I am not familiar with Midland Atlas, how are, or would they compare to a Great Plains Directory??


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How about prairie trails,or secondary roads.Many of the county maps I have are outdated as far as wetlands go(where an ephemeral wetland exsisted 12 years ago is now a lake).WPA's and WMA's would be nice to have on the maps.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How about prairie trails,or secondary roads.Many of the county maps I have are outdated as far as wetlands go(where an ephemeral wetland exsisted 12 years ago is now a lake).WPA's and WMA's would be nice to have on the maps.

There are all roads that the state has mapped , down to prarie trails, are in there .
WPA's and WMA's are already in there also, everything that is in the PLOTS guide for public land is in there.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am not familiar with Midland Atlas, how are, or would they compare to a Great Plains Directory??

the two are similiar , Midland's Sportsmand Edition is only simliar on the right hand page that contains the land information. everything else we are putting in there NOONE has done other then Midland from the research and repsonse that we have gotten on this new product.
We are working on putting Hiking trails, snowmobile trails, horse trails, boat landings etc. in this book also.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Gotcha. Thanx.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

If you start putting prairie dog towns on something like that there wont be any left. All lot of people hunt towns that others dont know about.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I also shoot them (not really hunting) and enjoy it as a early time of year to keep skills honed. Maps are available in SD for the public and can be downloaded off the net. I do understand your point and the points of the people wanting to protect them. With that said just because it is in a publication or available doesnt meen you will be able to shoot there.

Just a question is there allot of people hunting Dogs now??


----------

